# Amanti e feste



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2020)

Vi fate naturalmente gli auguri tra amanti.
Come vi sentite rispetto al coniuge e ai figli?


----------



## Foglia (1 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi fate naturalmente gli auguri tra amanti.
> Come vi sentite rispetto al coniuge e ai figli?


Perché ci vedi un modo  "diverso" di sentirsi? E' una telefonata, o un messaggio, in cui scrivi "auguri". E' un pensiero, certo, che va a una persona. Ma cosa vuoi sentire di diverso rispetto a un'altra volta in cui ti viene in mente, e le scrivi "buona giornata!"?


----------



## stany (1 Gennaio 2020)

Penso che i 40 secondi per inviare il messaggino tenerone  li si trovino sempre, salvo poi ritornare al cenone per stappare la bottiglia di spumante dissimulando una serenità che magari non è tale.
Ma dipende dal tipo di rapporto in atto.
Certo che tenendo Fede al detto che se si inizia con una certa attività l'anno nuovo poi si proseguirà senza intoppi, bisogna vedere cosa passa nella testa degli amantii in quel momento; mentre magari si scopa per la prima volta nell'anno nuovo si pensa all'altro / altra esorcizzando il fatto che possa finire di li a poco, o magari in taluni casi auspicando che invece possa terminare il prima possibile 
Il coniuge ed i figli rappresentano l'ufficialità la facciata esteriore e probabilmente la conferma che in un momento così simbolicamente importante garantiscono una serenità anche ricercata.
Naturalmente se non volano i piatti e i bicchieri. Ma credo ti riferissi a persone che sappiano gestire in modo intelligente e razionale una relazione parallela.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché ci vedi un modo  "diverso" di sentirsi? E' una telefonata, o un messaggio, in cui scrivi "auguri". E' un pensiero, certo, che va a una persona. Ma cosa vuoi sentire di diverso rispetto a un'altra volta in cui ti viene in mente, e le scrivi "buona giornata!"?


Le feste sono le feste.
Mi domando se sia routine casa o routine amante o entrambe o se si percepisca diversa, anche in positivo, il contatto in giorni particolari. Soprattutto se l’amante è single.


----------



## Lara3 (1 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi fate naturalmente gli auguri tra amanti.
> Come vi sentite rispetto al coniuge e ai figli?


Ciao e Buon 2020 !
Perché dovrebbe essere diversamente ? Mica durante le feste si prende un periodo di pausa con l’amante . Visto che fisicamente non si è vicini il Natale o Capodanno questo non significa che non si è vicini con il pensiero.


----------



## Foglia (1 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le feste sono le feste.
> Mi domando se sia routine casa o routine amante o entrambe o se si percepisca diversa, anche in positivo, il contatto in giorni particolari. Soprattutto se l’amante è single.


Non lo so.
Ma meno di ieri l'altro ho sentito mio malgrado per strada una parte di telefonata di uno che più o meno gridava (gridava! ) "cosa vuol dire che non riuscivi a smarcarti un minuto per chiamarmi?". Incazzato nero a spiegare a lei che il tempo per un saluto lo si deve trovare. Considerata poi la successiva ironia sugli auguri di buon divertimento in montagna a sciare ho realizzato che. (single o no) il tipo non era fatto per essere un amante. Può darsi che la donna dall'altra parte del telefono abbia avuto più remore, ma è più probabile che con la famiglia, in un momento ludico, lo abbia pur pensato, ma alla stregua di un qualcosa di rimandabile. Però ... Credo che a ridursi a fare  "il geloso", o comunque colui che reclama attenzioni con qualcuno che ha ben in mente le priorità, già si parta male. A quel punto che uno ti chiami "perché deve", per quieto vivere, insomma, mentre già pensa alla pista che lo attende piuttosto che alla allegra magnata in famiglia, credo che sia di fatto irrilevante.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi fate naturalmente gli auguri tra amanti.
> Come vi sentite rispetto al coniuge e ai figli?


Esattamente come sempre. In mezzo a tanti messaggi c’è anche quello speciale.
Non passo la serata a pensare all’altro con il muso per non essere con lui, 
raramente mi capita di stare dove non voglio stare e durante le feste cerco ancora di più di essere dove voglio essere.
Lo struggimento degli amanti per non essere insieme in certi momenti mi è sempre suonato un tantino falso e fuori luogo


----------



## Nocciola (1 Gennaio 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Ma meno di ieri l'altro ho sentito mio malgrado per strada una parte di telefonata di uno che più o meno gridava (gridava! ) "cosa vuol dire che non riuscivi a smarcarti un minuto per chiamarmi?". Incazzato nero a spiegare a lei che il tempo per un saluto lo si deve trovare. Considerata poi la successiva ironia sugli auguri di buon divertimento in montagna a sciare ho realizzato che. (single o no) il tipo non era fatto per essere un amante. Può darsi che la donna dall'altra parte del telefono abbia avuto più remore, ma è più probabile che con la famiglia, in un momento ludico, lo abbia pur pensato, ma alla stregua di un qualcosa di rimandabile. Però ... Credo che a ridursi a fare  "il geloso", o comunque colui che reclama attenzioni con qualcuno che ha ben in mente le priorità, già si parta male. A quel punto che uno ti chiami "perché deve", per quieto vivere, insomma, mentre già pensa alla pista che lo attende piuttosto che alla allegra magnata in famiglia, credo che sia di fatto irrilevante.


Quoto


----------



## Foglia (1 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Esattamente come sempre. In mezzo a tanti messaggi c’è anche quello speciale.
> Non passo la serata a pensare all’altro con il muso per non essere con lui,
> raramente mi capita di stare dove non voglio stare e durante le feste cerco ancora di più di essere dove voglio essere.
> Lo struggimento degli amanti per non essere insieme in certi momenti mi è sempre suonato un tantino falso e fuori luogo


Che hai molto buon senso e anche un buon senso pratico e delle priorità te l'ho forse già detto?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Gennaio 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che hai molto buon senso e anche un buon senso pratico e delle priorità te l'ho forse già detto?


Si  ma grazie comunque


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi fate naturalmente gli auguri tra amanti.
> Come vi sentite rispetto al coniuge e ai figli?


Quando sono in famiglia mi piace, quando sono con l'amante idem.
Mai sofferto le festività anzi, me le godo.
Vivessi male il mio stare in famiglia mi sarei già separato, a prescindere dall'avere o meno un amante.
Ci siamo telefonati e fatti gli auguri al tlf.
LA notte di capodanno l'ho passata in autostrada, ho bevuto un bicchiere di spumante secco in zona Capua.
La mia amante lavora quando gli altri festeggiano, quindi c'è sempre poco tempo durante le feste.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi fate naturalmente gli auguri tra amanti.
> Come vi sentite rispetto al coniuge e ai figli?


Non penso che nelle festività, o comunque in occasioni particolari, il sentire verso l'amante cambi. Abbracciata la filosofia del farsi i fatti propri al di là della relazione ufficiale, è tutto "normale". 
Perchè poni questa domanda Brù? Qualcosa ti suggerisce che il clima natalizio/familiare possa smuovere qualcosa nella coscienza di chi ha deciso a priori cosa fare della propria vita? Forse giusto qualche riflessione in più potrebbe sovvenire causa tempi inferiori al consueto di comunicazione/frequentazione, ma secondo me niente di significativo.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2020)

Più gente, più amore, più auguri. Più siamo più ci divertiamo.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2020)

Fatto spessissimo auguri a lei, e se conoscevo pure a casa.


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2020)




----------

